# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  erreur tesselation opengl shp

## winzo

Bonjour  tous,

j'ai un shp qui contient un polygone simple.
Mon "moteur 3D" arrive  l'afficher par contre quand je passe en mode GL_LINE, on voit que la triangulation est errone.
Mais la gestion des erreurs d'opengl ne catch rien.

J'up le shp et je donne le lien  qui veut bien tester mon shp ;-)

Merci,
Winzo

----------


## IrmatDen

Salut,

Pourquoi ne pas poster une image en mode GL_LINES et montrer ton code de polygonalisation ?

----------

